# Ouvrir un document pdf dans Safari



## Supercagne (2 Mai 2005)

Il me semblait avoir lu que les nouvelles versions d'Aperçu et de Safari incluses dans Tiger permettaient de lire un fichier à l'extension PDF directement dans le navigateur, sans avoir à le télécharger sur le disque au préalable. Je me suis alors empressé de me débarasser d'Adobe Acrobat Reader une fois Tgier installé, et depuis, lorsque je clique sur un lien vers un PDF dans Tiger, une boîte de dialogue s'ouvre me demandant de sélectionner l'application Adobe Reader... 

Est-ce réellement possible de lire les PDF dans Safari avec Aperçu?


----------



## drs (3 Mai 2005)

Salut

Il est possible de lire les PDF dans Safari, mais sans Apercu.
Il te faut un plug in qui se nomme PDF Browser Plugin.

Tu peux le trouver à cette adresse:

http://www.schubert-it.com/pluginpdf/

Alex


----------



## Balooners (3 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacG 

Alors, je viens de faire plusieurs essais. Alors déjà, as tu installé Adobe Acrobat Reader 7 parce que moi, je l'ai et en fait, il semble qu'il installe un plug in pour Safari. Le plus in est situé dans : Ton disque / Bibliothèque / Internet Plug-in / AdobePDFViewer.plugin j'ai essayé de de l'enlever de ce dossier pour voir et safari crash dès que l'on veut voir un Pdf. Donc, je pense que si tu n'as pas installé AAR 7 fait le et il installera le plug-in. Sinon, je crois qu'il y a d'autres plug in existant au pire on pourra trouver ça.


----------



## Balooners (3 Mai 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Il est possible de lire les PDF dans Safari, mais sans Apercu.
> Il te faut un plug in qui se nomme PDF Browser Plugin.
> ...


 Oui, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne avec Safari 2 car il semble qu'il soit sur Tiger.


----------



## Supercagne (3 Mai 2005)

Je confirme: je suis sous Mac OS X 10.4 et j'utilise Safari 2.0 ainsi que Aperçu 3.0. Et je suis persuadé d'avoir lu quelque part que ces nouvelles versions permettaient de se passer d'un module externe d'une tierce compagnie pour lire des PDF dans Safari.


----------



## Balooners (3 Mai 2005)

Supercagne a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme: je suis sous Mac OS X 10.4 et j'utilise Safari 2.0 ainsi que Aperçu 3.0. Et je suis persuadé d'avoir lu quelque part que ces nouvelles versions permettaient de se passer d'un module externe d'une tierce compagnie pour lire des PDF dans Safari.




Oui, et c'est vrai, mais dans ton cas, tu as un soucis alors on essaye de faire ce que l'on peut. As tu le fichier que je te montre," AdobePDFViewer.plugin" si tu l'as, essaye de l'enlever du dossier, mets le sur le bureau par exemple, lance Safari, et regarde ce que cela donne. Si Safari crash, remet le.


----------



## drs (3 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne avec Safari 2 car il semble qu'il soit sur Tiger.




ca donne que ca marche 

Alex


----------



## Supercagne (3 Mai 2005)

J'ai carrément supprimé le fichier dont tu m'as parlé et maintenant tout est rétabli. Merci pour tout (et surtout de la rapidité de la réponse à une heure aussi tardive).


----------



## Balooners (3 Mai 2005)

Supercagne a dit:
			
		

> (et surtout de la rapidité de la réponse à une heure aussi tardive).



Attend, c'est que le début de la soirée


----------



## jcdenne (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux plus avoir les PDF dans Safari...
J'ai réinstallé le Plugin, sans succès.
Je ne vois rien dans les échanges.
Il doit bien exister une solution.

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Quel plug-in ? Le Schubert machin ?

Il est signalé sur le site qu'il ne fonctionne qu'en mode 32bit. Selon ta signature, tu as un MBP 15" 2,4 Ghz, un early 2008 ou un "alu", donc Safari tourne sur ta machine en 64bit.



> PDF Browser Plugin only works in 32-bit mode of Safari. To switch to 32-bit mode select Safari in Finder, choose "Get Info" in the "File" menu and select "Open in 32-bit mode".



Si tu tiens vraiment à utiliser le plug-in de Schubert, il te faudra forcer Safari à fonctionner en 32 bit. cmd-I sur Safari (afficher les informations) et cocher la case qui va bien.


----------



## daffyb (9 Septembre 2009)

alors que normalement, il n'est plus nécessaire d'avoir de plugin pour visualiser des pdf dans Safari.
Réinstalle Adobe Reader, et va dans ses préférences pour décocher l'option indiquant à safari d'utiliser Adobe pour les pdf


----------



## jcdenne (12 Septembre 2009)

Merci,

Bien vu.

Je suis revenu en 64 bit sur Safari.
J'ai sélectionné un pdf
P I  et choix safari pour l'ouverture et appliquer à tous les PDF.

Cela doit être mieux !

Merci


----------



## ericrio (24 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part mon problème n'est pas résolu , depuis la maj snow leopard , Quand je veux lire un pdf directement dans safari en ayant cliqué sur lien contenu dans un site ,(téléchargement du pdf donc) Safari n'affiche plus rien.
En mode 32 bits le plugin shubert fonction mais en 64 bits rien
Qui à une idée ? Merci


----------



## daffyb (24 Septembre 2009)

ericrio a dit:


> Pour ma part mon problème n'est pas résolu , depuis la maj snow leopard , Quand je veux lire un pdf directement dans safari en ayant cliqué sur lien contenu dans un site ,(téléchargement du pdf donc) Safari n'affiche plus rien.
> En mode 32 bits le plugin shubert fonction mais en 64 bits rien
> Qui à une idée ? Merci



*POUR LA N-ième FOIS, LE PLUGIN SHUBERT N'EST PLUS NÉCESSAIRE !!!
VIRE LE ET RELIT MON POST #12*


----------



## remiroir (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais reprendre le pb de ericrio qui est également le mien:

Depuis la MAJ snow Leopard, lorsque ma navigation m'amène à une page pdf, celle-ci ne s'affiche plus, la page reste vide...

Comment se fait-ce?

Merci pour vos réponses (sans crier )

Rémi


----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2010)

As tu effacés les plugins relatifs aux pdf ?


----------



## remiroir (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai supprimé "AdobePDFViewer.plugin" et redémarré Safari mais pas d'amélioration.
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2010)

as tu regardé dans le dossier plugin de ta bibliothèque et dans la bibliothèque générale ?
ensuite, redémarre


----------



## remiroir (2 Mars 2010)

Super, ca marche!

En effet, il restait le fichier "PDF Browser Plugin.plugin" dans la bibliothèque principale.

MErci!


----------

